# Let me tell you about my Windows 10 pain today....



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 9, 2016)

...at the office at some point we had a power outage and one of the office PC's decided it didn't want to work anymore...nothing...mother board doesn't even post...
So I ran out and bought a new PC...grudgingly knowing it would be Win 10...the first one in the building.

  Powered up...set up her credentials...wait...no internet...what the...it sees the network...but no WAN or LAN.
So I run the useless troubleshooting as admin..."missing or corrupt IP protocol settings"...excuse me, but you do know that the "P" in "I.P." stands for protocol?? Your saying the internet protocol protocol settings is missing...gee that tells me a lot!! ... not...so I spend at least 30 minutes browsing forums...looking at Microsoft forums...tried everything...nothing.  But wait...I find this one guy that said this happened to him and like me the cable is connected fine...all he did was pull out the ethernet cable WHILE THE COMPUTER IS OFF...and restart...and plug it up after it is back up....I did it...yep...works. WTF???  
  Now the printer...won't work. It is a HP Officejet 6600...only maybe 2 years old max...it installs the printer, in the devices it says working...shows up in the available printers...but neither firefox or IE sees it....what the...so again I am perusing forums...looking at HP troubleshooting...trying 1000 things...nothing.
 AUUUUUUGH!!!!!!....but wait...found one guy who had the same problem...come to find out some composite USB devices just flat out don't work with Windows 10...it is supposed to...some devices work on some Win 10 computers, but strangely will not work on others. 
 Hilariously as it is...if I take the same printer...hook it up to a Win 7 box, share it...I can print to it.   Oh the Irony.
  So...now Office...enter credentials..."there is a problem with your account"...WTF does that mean? I call Microsoft # on the multi license tag..."hmm everything looks fine:..they give me a different number that should work...nope...so f*ck it...I installed Open office.
  Installing Acrobat Reader because the joke PDF reader that comes with Windows has zero features...wait...what??? I have to enter a Microsoft ID to install this???  Fuuuu....ok fine...set this all up...installed...what do I have to reboot for??/...wait...what the...it changed the user credentials I set up to the long ass email I set the Microsoft account user as...now...I don't want that!!!!!

 FML... M$ sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me of tender memories. I won't even buy a Microsoft mouse anymore.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 9, 2016)

Friends don't let friends.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...at the office at some point we had a power outage and one of the office PC's decided it didn't want to work anymore...nothing...mother board doesn't even post...
> So I ran out and bought a new PC...grudgingly knowing it would be Win 10...the first one in the building.
> 
> Powered up...set up her credentials...wait...no internet...what the...it sees the network...but no WAN or LAN.
> ...


Like I keep saying, if it wasn't for game compatibility I'd no longer be running Windows.......  Luckily I haven't had any of those problems though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 10, 2016)

New problems....the scan part of the printer will not scan to PDF...if I scan using the printer interface it says "connection to PC is lost":...but of course it isn't lost.  If I use the worthless M$ scan program it only scans as low res jpgs...not acceptable. So I again I am hunting around forums...yup...all kinds of people having the same problem...HP website...no help....
  And this is an improvement?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Proper drivers and additional device software are the responsibility of the hardware manufacturers and not of the developers of the OS. Not a fan of Win 10, but this is a fact, simple and plain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Proper drivers and additional device software are the responsibility of the hardware manufacturers and not of the developers of the OS. Not a fan of Win 10, but this is a fact, simple and plain.


I know what you're saying but that's a cop out excuse.  Prior to Vista M$ at least tried to be inclusive with their operating systems and hardware, they resumed the inclusivity with Win 7 then dropped it again with Win 8 and Win 10.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Proper drivers and additional device software are the responsibility of the hardware manufacturers and not of the developers of the OS. Not a fan of Win 10, but this is a fact, simple and plain.
> ...


Since Windows 95, most of the OS-Disc´s content is drivers. Today, drivers even arrive via the update channel. So I think MS did not a bad job regarding the hardware support but it is still a service, not a product. The sole responsibility have the hardware manufacturers.
The issue is not XP, Vista, 7, ect but the age of the hardware. Put a Soundblaster Pro in a XP system and you will need no drivers. You have sound with the very first start after the OS´ installation. Put it into a Vista system and it will be silent unless you install the driver.
And of course, MS cannot cover all the variety of devices. There can be issues, there can even be a complete lack of drivers. No reason to damn MS. It is as if you curse your car´s manufacturer when you hit a deep and painful road hole...


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 10, 2016)

Doesn't being incredibly complicated to write drivers for the OS have anything to do with it? W10 has been out a while now and HP is a huge company.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You missed the point but that's expected.  He did mention the hardware wasn't that old, I mean come on, what does M$ consider old?  Four years?  Two years?  Six months?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What about my last point?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's not applicable, it's a stretch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yet with LinuxMint and ubuntu...issues are basically non existent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Exactly...the device that did not work is approx. 2 1/2 years old. The 2nd printer I mentioned will only partially work is less than a year old. And they are both HP!!!  Not like I bought "Yanko"....HP! 
 HP forums are FILLED with Win 10 complaints, especially the mystifying fact that the same device works on some Win 10 PC's and some not....I don't understand that. That should not be possible. That can only mean that across installs there is inconsistency in the code.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, no driver at all...


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It is simply bad luck. My PC gets blackscreens in Windows 10. I can´t use it at all. But I am not burning the Microsoft HQ. You see many problems on forums and other platforms but you see no one creating a thread "My printer works fine." For 99,9% it is fine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Maybe it depends on the version of Windows 10?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Does Putin own Microsoft now?  Your defense of M$ would indicate as much.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I just provided you with a new point of view. Up to you what you do with it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Yet with LinuxMint and ubuntu...issues are basically non existent.


Yeah, no driver at all...[/QUOTE]

Driver...pheh...isn't it amazing that "drivers" 20 years ago were only 20-30 lines of text. If you had a device with numerous capabilities and options...gee...the "driver" might be a whopping 100 lines of text.
That is all a computer really needs.
Example..
"Hey I am a printer, using USB on port 4. My max paper is AxB, I can print from 200 to 1200 lpi, I have 3 drawers...etc. etc."
 Linux "drivers" are still small.
Windows "drivers" can even be as large as 100 MB....ludicrous.
Especially something as simple as a printer. The computer only needs very basic info to use it.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> New problems....the scan part of the printer will not scan to PDF...if I scan using the printer interface it says "connection to PC is lost":...but of course it isn't lost.  If I use the worthless M$ scan program it only scans as low res jpgs...not acceptable. So I again I am hunting around forums...yup...all kinds of people having the same problem...HP website...no help....
> And this is an improvement?


I had that problem, on Vista with a HP printer, I had manually run the printer to get the computer to recognize the computer..


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'll repeat myself; I'm not anti Windows (I use Win 10) but I am anti Microsoft.  Why?  Because Microsoft sucks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Driver...pheh...isn't it amazing that "drivers" 20 years ago were only 20-30 lines of text. If you had a device with numerous capabilities and options...gee...the "driver" might be a whopping 100 lines of text.
> That is all a computer really needs.
> Example..
> "Hey I am a printer, using USB on port 4. My max paper is AxB, I can print from 200 to 1200 lpi, I have 3 drawers...etc. etc."
> ...


It is because of the increased functionality and because there are driver-packages that include drivers for several devices. Also, control software is included.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And I don´t understand it. The fact that Microsoft didn´t monopolize the PC platform but made it competitive and finally the leading platform, is often ignored.  Other platforms, Apple, Atari, Amiga, Comodore didn´t allow a third party OS at all. This is where IBM was different and why we still have this IBM computers. Because this platform is open to any hard- and software.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The point is Microsoft (over the last decade) has been trying to change the playing field, new software but oh, ya have to update all your drivers or buy new hardware that is compatible with the new OS.  While I'm not a Linux fanatic they at least try to include drivers for as many new and old hardware configurations as possible, both legally and practically.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...at the office at some point we had a power outage and one of the office PC's decided it didn't want to work anymore...nothing...mother board doesn't even post...
> So I ran out and bought a new PC...grudgingly knowing it would be Win 10...the first one in the building.
> 
> Powered up...set up her credentials...wait...no internet...what the...it sees the network...but no WAN or LAN.
> ...



God this remind me of the days of VISTA!

I am still on Windows 7 and refuse to buy a new system!


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


True. Microsoft has been criticized because they ban older operating systems through limiting their capabilities to adopt newer techniques or programs. The newest example is DirectX 12 which is Windows 10 exclusive. I don´t like that but MS is a profit-oriented company and by all means forces nobody to use the most recent version of Windows although the obtrusiveness of Windows 10 was critical. Other companies do worse things and aren´t criticized.
The Linux environment on the other hand struggles with a low marketshare which is even split into many distributions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Like I said I'm not a Linux fanatic but the only reason I haven't made the switch over from Windows is game availability but that is changing rapidly, so is the market share particularly with Ubuntu and Mint.  Both are the most user friendly and most used Linux distros, only the purists and those who like to play with different distros worry about the rest.  I did predict it would be at least 10 years before Linux reached the level it is today, just in a couple of years, it's possible gaming for Linux will reach if not surpass Windows within five more years.  When that happens I'll dump Windows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It is far from happening. There´s a doom-loop. More users and more hard- and software support both require the other to be accomplished. Go fifteen years back, when Linux could be found in stores and was even more professional and sophisticated than it is today. It could have been a gaming platform but this never happened. Nothing has changed. Valve launched Steam for Linux only because it was angry when Microsoft introduced its own software store in Windows 8.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Funny but all the IT experts disagree with you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have a look.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh look, two random graphs........  looks like it's keeping pace with OS X
I didn't say it was taking over for Windows in total I said it was growing and gaming is expanding to include major game producers, yes all thanks to Steam.

Don't worry, Linux may never take over for Windows and M$ will continue to send you checks to shill for them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not only the low user share matters but how many of those Linux users are actually gamers?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Splitting hairs or grasping at straws?  Which one?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Come on. See that red Linux line? It has more grip on the ground than you have.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh you mean the red (not orange) line that keeps growing just under the OS X line?  Yeah, I see that one........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You mean that growth that requires a second, zoomed graph in order to be visible?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You need to get checked for color blindness........  In the upper chart that line is orange..... representing Win 2000......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Both are the same! There is just a 20x zoom in the second one. Linux growths: 2,5 % in 13 years.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm so glad I never "upgraded" to Windows 10.  I've heard people complaining that they have had nothing but problems.  One big complaint I've heard from people is how slow their computers have become after installing the Windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No they're not the same, the one on top is just an extension because they didn't put it all in one graph.  If you think that orange line is red then you really do need to get checked for color blindness.  Besides, you're still grasping at straws, scared to death that Linux might overtake Windows, maybe 50 to 300 years from now, maybe never while at the same time trying to convince 'me' how impotent Linux is.
Are you honestly afraid I might have some magical influence over people and with the snap of my fingers and twinkle of my eye get them to switch over to Linux?  Really?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The one on top is the actual chart while the second one only shows the bottom 5 % where your red Linux line resides.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I had some minor problems with Win 10 at first, to be expected with any new release.  Went back to Win 7 twice before finally upgrading just before the free cut off date and have had no problems since other than the anniversary release that undid much of the changes I had made.  I just redid the changes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, the top one appears to be a continuation of the bottom one (look at how the graph lines match up, besides you'll see on the bottom one where both the red and green graph lines are increasing, green being OS X and red being Linux.  
Again all I stated was Linux is growing and that games are being ported over to Linux at an ever increasing rate.  No where did I ever claim Linux was going to take over the major share of PC operating systems so you can relax and stop freaking out.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And all I stated was that this is far from happening.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't have any problems with the laptop at home besides the same problem as you - the Cortona/Ad malware blocking scripts that have been undone twice by updates. But having said that - these updates that reverse YOUR settings that YOU chose to make is a major problem. Just who owns your computer??  Apparently M$ thinks they do...but then...they do. 
They do because you cannot operate a PC with Windows and not agree to let them do whatever they please with YOUR computer including downloading your personal files/photos/emails...etc. etc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Why did you think you needed too?  Worried about nothing?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Go fifteen years back, when Linux could be found in stores and was even more professional and sophisticated than it is today.


Utter nonsense. The latest distros are light years ahead of the early days. Even four years ago I could barely install a distro and had to search for this and that to fix issues. Haven't had to do that for a long time. 

Runs all my hardware, every distro, and never freezes up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I didn´t.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It appears M$ want's to turn our PCs into Microsoft owned workstations, that's a troubling move on their part.  That's the primary reason I applaud the rapidly increasing porting of major games over to Linux, the faster it happens the sooner I can ditch Windows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Go fifteen years back, when Linux could be found in stores and was even more professional and sophisticated than it is today.
> ...


Today, every backyard nutjob is doing his own distro and they are all crap with few exceptions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You didn't?  Then what was our exchange all about?  Did someone hack your account?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You're so full of shit your eyes are brown but don't worry, you'll still get that M$ check to continue shilling for them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No, I didn´t. I just wanted to because it is boring here.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Funny argument - but not valid...


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


None of them I've tried has been crappy. And I've installed many over the years. Your arrogance won't hide your ignorance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What?  No anti Russian news stories to diffuse?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 11, 2016)

All Microshit software is written by the cheapest, least skilled Indians.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That was an argument?  I thought it was an insult.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I installed several and they all had their issues. I began with Ubuntu and it was just a mess. It froze my computer upon the end of the installation to such an extend that I had to turn it off and out of the box sound didn´t come true. I checked mp3 and it wouldn´t play mp3 at all. I could not use my Internet stick as id didn´t work. 

And Ubuntu us the major distro, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh, an insult, you say? Did I react as if I gave a fucking shit?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Again, how long ago was that?  During the height of the Persian Empire?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You never have before, why should I expect you to now?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I installed several and they all had their issues. I began with Ubuntu and it was just a mess. It froze my computer upon the end of the installation to such an extend that I had to turn it off and out of the box sound didn´t come true. I checked mp3 and it wouldn´t play mp3 at all. I could not use my Internet stick as id didn´t work.
> 
> And Ubuntu us the major distro, right?


I'm on Kubuntu right now. It is possible you had incompatible hardware but I haven't had those issues. Ubuntu list hardware and has a big forum. It won't run your toaster but like I said, everything works for me, scanners, dual monitors, any printer I've tried, cell phone, tablet, drawing tablets (Wacom and Huion).


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I installed several and they all had their issues. I began with Ubuntu and it was just a mess. It froze my computer upon the end of the installation to such an extend that I had to turn it off and out of the box sound didn´t come true. I checked mp3 and it wouldn´t play mp3 at all. I could not use my Internet stick as id didn´t work.
> ...


Like any Microsoft shill he probably tried Ubuntu 15 - 20 years ago and wants everyone to think Ubuntu and Linux in general remained static.  Also keep in mind that according to Blei Putin, the Russian Federation and Microsoft can do no wrong........  That speaks volumes.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


People suddenly come up with insults. Once they start insulting, the readers know thy ran out of arguments.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I installed several and they all had their issues. I began with Ubuntu and it was just a mess. It froze my computer upon the end of the installation to such an extend that I had to turn it off and out of the box sound didn´t come true. I checked mp3 and it wouldn´t play mp3 at all. I could not use my Internet stick as id didn´t work.
> ...


Yeah, when the manufacturers provide drivers or the standard drivers work. There is no guarantee that this is the case.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nice try but no, not in this case.  Here it means you're arguments are so obviously, pathetically propagandist that any further argument is a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Lots easier to do with Linux so that may motivate them. You are painting with a very broad brush with very limited experience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Then I call bull shit, obviously you neglected to check the 'install third party software' during installation or did you simply try it out without installing it......  That would explain it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Don´t remember. I only remember that I checked that mp3 codec box. Is that third party software included or will it have to be downloaded?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Cannot say if it is easier but that most software and hardware companies don´t see advantage in supporting Linux.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I only remember that I checked that mp3 codec box. Is that third party software included or will it have to be downloaded?


It may be labeled non-free drivers. Doesn't mean there's a fee associated, just it isn't from the open source community.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Explain why everything works for me regardless of the distro. Maybe they didn't get your memo?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


They're called 'Restricted Extras', not installed unless you approve them during installation or install them via the Software Center after installation.  Most of the codecs are proprietary and not all Ubuntu users want the proprietary software on their computers which is why it's an option and not the automatic default.  Honestly if you don't read the basic Wikis then you deserve what you get, it's called being informed.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Maybe it is because they all use the same drivers and repositories.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If they make funny check boxes without any explanation how is that my fault?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

And Blei, I think I see your problem now, a problem of your own creation.  You had at least one negative experience with Linux (obviously of your own making) and developed a negative attitude, not only that your failed attempt was at least eight years ago, that's a long time in computer years.  You also believe you have enough knowledge of Linux (past and present) to make qualified judgements, you don't have enough knowledge which is why it makes you appear to be shilling for Microsoft, they've promoted an ant-Linux/anti-opensource propaganda campaign for decades.  I can't count the number of M$ trained techs who regurgitate the anti-Linux crap they learned in training but could not tell anyone anything knowledgeable about Linux or open source.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If M$ relies on hardware makers to provide updated drivers how is that my fault....... 
Trapped by your own argument.......  Oops.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> And Blei, I think I see your problem now, a problem of your own creation.  You had at least one negative experience with Linux (obviously of your own making) and developed a negative attitude, not only that your failed attempt was at least eight years ago, that's a long time in computer years.  You also believe you have enough knowledge of Linux (past and present) to make qualified judgements, you don't have enough knowledge which is why it makes you appear to be shilling for Microsoft, they've promoted an ant-Linux/anti-opensource propaganda campaign for decades.  I can't count the number of M$ trained techs who regurgitate the anti-Linux crap they learned in training but could not tell anyone anything knowledgeable about Linux or open source.


2011 is not 8 years ago and it does not matter at all. And I can´t see where the given problems are self-made. After all I checked this goddamn mp3 codec box!


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Dunno what this has to do with that check box...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > And Blei, I think I see your problem now, a problem of your own creation.  You had at least one negative experience with Linux (obviously of your own making) and developed a negative attitude, not only that your failed attempt was at least eight years ago, that's a long time in computer years.  You also believe you have enough knowledge of Linux (past and present) to make qualified judgements, you don't have enough knowledge which is why it makes you appear to be shilling for Microsoft, they've promoted an ant-Linux/anti-opensource propaganda campaign for decades.  I can't count the number of M$ trained techs who regurgitate the anti-Linux crap they learned in training but could not tell anyone anything knowledgeable about Linux or open source.
> ...


Oh my I miss added......  So shoot me.......
There are other codecs that work alongside it, obviously you didn't install them all.  But keep being closed minded and negative if you wish and I'll continue to believe you're a Microsoft shill.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Knowledge is empowerment is the basis for your pro Windows argument.  Obviously you lack the knowledge hence can't be empowered.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I upgraded and have regretted it.  Windows 8 made some huge strides in boot speed that were wiped out with 10.  No idea why they went backward there.  Stability is garbage as well.  Have had more performance issues as well.

All in all, windows 10 is garbage up against 8.  The only improvement was to get back to an interface that makes more sense on anything other than a tablet.  That interface is not worth the myriad of other drawbacks from the previous version.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So you mean I should jubilate?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Right. And don´t miss the fixes that are around for the interface.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don't let me stop ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He's anti Win 10 just like you're anti Linux........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


I am anti-Linux? How that?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > And Blei, I think I see your problem now, a problem of your own creation.  You had at least one negative experience with Linux (obviously of your own making) and developed a negative attitude, not only that your failed attempt was at least eight years ago, that's a long time in computer years.  You also believe you have enough knowledge of Linux (past and present) to make qualified judgements, you don't have enough knowledge which is why it makes you appear to be shilling for Microsoft, they've promoted an ant-Linux/anti-opensource propaganda campaign for decades.  I can't count the number of M$ trained techs who regurgitate the anti-Linux crap they learned in training but could not tell anyone anything knowledgeable about Linux or open source.
> ...


Earlier you didn't remember. But 2011 was long ago in the Linux world. Plus you could have installed non free drivers later, all the check box does is include it during installation. Also some distros are stripped down, others full blown. Depends what you want instead of a one size fits all but it requires a little effort on your part.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The fact you have to ask that is telling........ very telling........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don´t remember if there was a check box similar to the one Ringel mentioned. Ubuntu 10.10 is not a stone age distro. It is the first Unity-Ubuntu. I only like that Korora Linux but it had issues as well.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ubuntu 10.10 was released October 2010, that's what the numbers mean. I think I started with 11.04. Lots of improvements have been made and you can always install drivers afterwards, you just spend a few minutes looking it up.

I have no invested interest in what you do but if you speak nonsense I may comment on it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


It was the newest version when I tested it. However, I couldn´t go online as the Internet sticks I had didn´t work. I decided to uninstall it after some hours.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Not really anti-windows 10.  Just noting that there are several problems with it that I see and I think that 8 is a superior product.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 11, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Okay, everyone has their favorites, personally I hate Win 8.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I liked Windows 7 better, but I got used to Win 8 and I didn't want to change yet AGAIN.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I have no idea how to uninstall a disto, never saw the option. I just delete the partition or install another one in the same spot. But it's like basing opinions about Windows 10 on Windows Vista.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 12, 2016)

I've problems with my Windows 10 too!
I should have kept Windows 7


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I've problems with my Windows 10 too!
> I should have kept Windows 7



I loved Win 7, but when I got my new computer it already had Win 8 installed on it, so there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I've problems with my Windows 10 too!
> ...


I downloaded Windows 10 for free because somebody told me it was so "modern" and "cool".
Far better than Windows 7.
I was fooled!


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Can you wipe it out and install 7?


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I asked my technician and he said it could be possible but expensive 
Maybe I should ask another one


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Yep. Find another techie. If you have the install disk you could always buy a new hard drive, solid state if you want some serious speed. Unplug what you have now and install 7 on the new drive. There's no risk and it would be a lot cheaper to do.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Thanks for your advice Iceweasel


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


For all intent and purposes it's designed for tablets and phones, I use desktops and laptops.  I also despised their Start Menu.  I refuse to use Win 8, period, well except once when I loaded it back on this laptop before (for the third time) permanently upgrading to Win 10.  It's a longotello......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


When I bought this laptop I knew it had Win 8 on it so I ordered a copy of Win 7 online.  When they both arrived I tried unsuccessfully to install Win 7, didn't know M$ had changed the boot options so had to call Dell support.  Support told me what I needed to know then started to warn me about this invalidating my warranty, stopped em mid sentence with an I don't give a damn and he stayed on the line just in case Win 7 had a problem installing.  While we were waiting for the install to complete I found out the vast majority of calls to support were people wanting Win 7 back and being told they would have to pay for a Win 7 disc from Dell.  Most of those people said no and suffered with Win 8.
My disc wasn't from Dell so I had to go to Dell online and download a boatload of drivers, burn them to a disc (all this on another computer) then load all onto my laptop one at a time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


There are even less expensive ways than that.  Keep Win 10, download and install Classic Shell to replace Win 10's Start Menu, download an app that will uninstall most of Win 10's bloatware, download and install firewall blocks to stop Microsoft's telemetry (spying), disable Edge and Cortana, yes disabling Cortana is possible. 
For the most part my Win 10 looks and feels like Win 7.
Oh and you can also download and install the old Windows games but not from the Windows store.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


It was fdisk /mbr back then.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


You only need Startisback and Ultimate Windows Tweaker.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Since I started you could boot up a distro disk and use a disk manager to format, delete, edit, resize, rename, etc.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You got a Dell machine and got punished.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Wow, I'm shocked, someone who doesn't like Dell.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Startisback costs money (your free version links never worked) and I didn't like Ultimate Windows Tweaker (but don't remember why).


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I do. I use Parted Magic.
However, the mentioned command removes everything from the boot sector and replaces it with the MS-DOS standard MBR. Effectively, after that, only XP will launch. No problem to handle the Linux partitions in XP.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They worked but you refused to disable adblock which makes the page workupload telling you you need to disable it. That´s all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I disabled it, the problem was it still only gave me a trial period before having to pay.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you downloaded the version for Windows 8 you need to run the reg file which places the license into the registry. The Windows 10 version does that automatically. During the installation, it will always say it is a 30 day trial due to the way the license is distributed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's okay, I'm perfectly happy using Classic Shell for now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I heard it has improved. Originally, it was an old tool for XP that accidentally worked for Win8. Then MS banned it and they finally moved their asses to make a real one. But there was already the better Startisback.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


More power to em, don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I have XP on a separate computer, with 3 Linux distros. I launch XP from grub. But at least then, don't know about now, you needed some software to read/write linux partitions from Windows and it could only do so partially. 
How to read ext4 partitions in Windows?

You'd be better off the other way around. I have been able to read/write to any Windows and OSX partitions.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


XP can´t read them but it can delete them...


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Thanks Ringel05!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2016)

So..it's been awhile...still having problems..

1) open office inexplicably will not open...no response..only fix is to reboot...happens 3-4 times a week.
2) Loses connection to USB printer multiple times a week.
3) One I cannot figure out, makes no sense...it refuses to save the homepage to Google. After reboot - changes back to bing. I have never seen this.

And then another CSR's computer bombed out...OMG...I refuse to do this again. So Monday I took an old PC and installed Mint 17. She uses a browser for everything and uses word/spreadsheets so Open Office will work fine.
Been two days and not one word from her other than "I like it".

F*ck M$


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So..it's been awhile...still having problems..
> 
> 1) open office inexplicably will not open...no response..only fix is to reboot...happens 3-4 times a week.
> 2) Loses connection to USB printer multiple times a week.
> ...


Install Windows 7 or 8 then. In case of need I have installed WPS office 2015 (fixed). Modern look and opens instantly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...at the office at some point we had a power outage and one of the office PC's decided it didn't want to work anymore...nothing...mother board doesn't even post...
> So I ran out and bought a new PC...grudgingly knowing it would be Win 10...the first one in the building.
> 
> Powered up...set up her credentials...wait...no internet...what the...it sees the network...but no WAN or LAN.
> ...


Everyone knows this is due to Russian hackers.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 14, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > FML... M$ sucks!!!!!!!
> ...


You might be onto something. Putin installed Trump as his American puppet and Trump just met with Bill Gates. Probably they are keeping an eye on everything. The plot thickens....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So..it's been awhile...still having problems..
> ...



Don't have a copy. And Mint is working very well...even fully operational with the HP Laserjet 8610 all-in-one that Windows 10 cannot work with, even though it is only a 1.5 year old printer!


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Have you tried Mint 18? It's a LTS version. I have it on a desktop and am on Mint 18 XFCE on an old laptop now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I haven't...I wanted to stay with 17 to avoid any possible bugs since it is a daily use biz computer.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Makes sense. Seems pretty solid, no hicups on my end. I was using Kubuntu for the last year but bought a cheap drawing tablet, Huion and KDE has no pressure sensitivity at this point. Mint 18 does, plus it draws noticeably smoother.


----------

